# Broke my foot



## Fortis (Oct 19, 2004)

Bah, broke my right foot training the other day. 6 week rehab. Was doing a roundhouse/jump roundhouse and I came down on it strangely although, to be honest, I didn't feel as though I landed weird until I heard the snap. Everyone (including me) was saying, "what was that?" Broke along the outside edge. This is gonna be a boring month and a half...


----------



## GAB (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,

It will give you time to read some, maybe change your thoughts, on the reason you want to do those kind of kicks.

Pain makes believers.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Fortis (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, already logging plenty of reading time.

Those kicks are fun


----------



## GAB (Oct 19, 2004)

Yea they were, you got to love youth...Regards, Gary


----------



## bignick (Oct 19, 2004)

what...stop training...you've still got another foot!!!

seriously though...ouch...a kid was doing spining hook kicks in class about 5-6 years ago(before my time) and his supporting leg left the ground and when it came back he landed wrong, kind of on the top of the foot, and basically folded it in the direction so that your toes could touch your heel....broke all the metatarsals(those five long bones in your foot)....

but those jumping and spinning kicks are still fun...no matter how many horror stories i hear


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 19, 2004)

Fortis, that's really rotten luck.  I've been doing double jump roundkicks a long time, knee but never had any foot problems though.  But did strain a ligament in my foot when I broke 3 boards flying side.  You might have had a small stress fracture before and didn't know it though.  If you did too many of those in a short period of time sometimes over days or even weeks and finally resulted in an obvious one.  I know as a runner, you have to look out for those. (even young runners) Read up. Well, you can still do upper body weights. That's positive.  

And fun IS the reason we do those jumping or spinning kicks. TW


----------



## Fortis (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement TigerWoman.  Yep, my upper body is definitely going to be benefitting, otherwise I'd go stir crazy sitting around.


----------

